# Duyuru > Yahudi lobisi Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal gelecek propagandası ile Hz. Muhammed'in >  Mesih Deccal'in Çıkış Alametleri

## ceydaaa

*MESİH DECCALİN ÇIKIŞ ALAMETLERİ*
asfwr.jpgKarbondioksit oranı artıyor, okyanuslar ısınıyor, buzullar eriyor, deniz
seviyesi yükseliyor, orman yangınları artıyor, buzul tabakaları
parçalanıyor, göller küçülüyor, kurak dönemler uzuyor, ırmaklar kuruyor.
Buzullar, eskiye oranla, altı kat hızla okyanuslara kayıyor. Kış
sıcaklıkları artıyor, ilkbahar erken geliyor, sonhabar gecikiyor, bitkiler
erken çiçek açıyor, hayvanların göç dönemleri değişiyor, yaşama alanları
farklılaşıyor, kıyı şeritleri erozyona uğruyor, mercan resifleri ağarıyor,
kar yığınları azalıyor, bulut ormanları kuruyor, hastalıklar yayılıyor,
yüksek enlemlerde sıcaklık artıyor Dünyaya neler oluyor?

Herkes iklim değişikliklerini konuşuyor, medyada hemen her gün bu konuda
haberler, araştırmalar yer alıyor. Ancak tüm bu olaylarla ilgili olarak
insanların büyük bir çoğunluğunun henüz haberlerinin dahi olmadığı çok daha
büyük bir olay var

Ahir zamanda Mesih Deccalin çıkışı.

Peygamber Efendimiz (sav), ahir zamanda gelecek olan Mesih Deccalin
alameti olarak, o dönemde yaşanacak büyük bir kuraklığı haber vermiştir.
Bilindiği gibi, başta Hz. Mehdinin çıkışının alametleri olmak üzere, ahir
zamanda meydana geleceği haber verilen pek çok alamet günümüzde peşi sıra
gerçekleşmektedir.

Söz konusu iklim değişikliği ve kuraklık başlangıcının da, Peygamberimiz
(sav)in aynı dönemde çıkacağını haber verdiği Deccalin alametlerinden biri
olan kuraklık olması ihtimali çok yüksektir. En doğrusunu Allah bilir.

AHİR ZAMAN VE DECCAL

Ahir zaman, son zaman anlamına gelen, Peygamberimiz (sav)in hadis-i
şeriflerinde ve İslam alimlerinin izahlarında detaylı olarak haber verilen,
kıyametten hemen önce yaşanacak bir dönemdir. Yeryüzünün, doğal afetler,
bozulmalar, sosyal ve ahlaki çöküntülerle sarsılacağı bu dönemin Müslümanlar
için önemi büyüktür. Çünkü bu dönemde, Hz. İsa ve Hz. Mehdi gibi kutlu
şahıslar zuhur edecektir. Bunların yanı sıra tarihteki en büyük fitneyi
çıkaracağı haber verilen Mesih Deccal de tarih sahnesindeki yerini
alacaktır.

Peygamberimiz (sav) bir hadisinde, Deccalin fitnesinin büyüklüğüne dikkat
çekmiş ve tüm insanları bu tehlikeye karşı uyarmıştır:

Allah, Hz. Ademi yaratmış olduğu
günden bu yana, Deccalin fitnesinden daha büyük bir fitne olmamıştır.

(Kıyamet Alametleri, Genişletilmiş 8. Baskı, s. 225)

Tarih boyunca dünya üzerinde anarşi ve kargaşanın yaşandığı dönemler
olmuştur, ancak Deccalin neden olduğu karmaşa ve fitne ortamı, tarihin
hiçbir döneminde eşi görülmemiş büyüklükte olacaktır.

Deccalin hedefi, insanları imandan, güzel ahlaktan, manevi derinlikten,
sevgiden, şefkatten ve tüm insani meziyetlerden uzaklaştırıp, onları
sevgisiz, saldırgan, vahşetten ve şiddetten zevk alan, adeta vahşi birer
hayvan haline getirmek, ve bu şekilde dünyayı kanlı bir arenaya
çevirebilmektir. Ancak bu plan hiçbir zaman galip gelemeyecektir. Deccal ve
sistemi mutlaka fikren yok olacaktır.

KURAKLIK VE
DECCALİN ÇIKIŞ

Ahir zamanda belli bir dönem yaşanacak olan kuraklık, rivayetlere göre,
Deccalin çıkışından hemen önce gerçekleşecek olan çok önemli bir alamettir.

Hz.
Muhammed (sav), Deccalin çıkışından önce gerçekleşecek olan kuraklık
sürecini bir hadis-i şerifinde detaylı olarak şöyle tarif etmiştir:

Deccalın çıkmasından önce gökyüzü üç sene yağmurunu tutar.
Birinci senede normal yağmurun üçte birini tutup üçte ikisini yağdırır.
Yeryüzü, bitkisinin üçte birini bitirmez. İkinci yılda gökyüzü normal
yağmurunun üçte ikisini yağdırmaz. Yeryüzü de bitkisinin üçte ikisini
bitirmez. Üçüncü yılda ise gökyüzü yağmurunun tamamını keser, yeryüzü de
bitkisinden hiçbirini bitirmez. (Ebu Davud, İbni
Mace, Taberani; Geleceğin Tarihi 3, s. 241)

Kuraklık konusunda son dönemde medyada yer alan haberler, hadiste yer
alan bilgileri ayrıntıları ile doğrular niteliktedir. Hadiste, üç sene
içerisinde giderek artan şiddette yaşanacak olan büyük bir kuraklıktan
bahsedilmektedir. Londra Üniversitesinin, meteorolojik tahminler üzerine
uzmanlaşmış bir çalışma grubunun yaptığı incelemeler de hadiste verilen
bilgiler ile birebir mutabıktır. Bu bilgilere göre önümüzdeki üç senelik
dönemde kuraklığın şiddeti gittikçe artacak ve ürünlerde kademeli olarak bir
azalma görülecektir. Aşağıda yer alan gazete haberi de hadiste verilen
bilgileri birebir doğrular niteliktedir. Haberdeki şu cümleler çok dikkat
çekicidir:

Veriler, dikkat çekici bir şekilde önümüzdeki 1 yıl içinde İç
Anadolu Bölgesinin az-orta derecede kuraklık yaşayacağını, 2 yıl sonra
az düzeyinden şiddetli düzeyde bir kuraklığa ulaşacağını, 3 yıl sonra
ise kuraklığın azdan had safhada kuraklık düzeyine çıkacağını
gösteriyor.



Kaynak: MESİH DECCALİN ÇIKIŞ ALAMETLERİ

----------

